# Taking a job in Mexico, questions.



## GeoMex (Mar 18, 2016)

Im ready to move to Mexico, well almost. Im taking Spanish classes now and getting rid of my worldly possessions first which may take a while. I have found many jobs in my field of study in Mexico, mainly American and Canadian companies with offices in Mexico. I figured this would be an easy way to transition to Mexico and meet all of the income requirements if I need to. I havent done all of my research on which legal status to enter into. I'm leaning towards perpetual traveler. If I enter into PT status do I have to return to the US border to get it stamped within 180 days, or I heard someone say you can go south to Guatemala and get it stamped?
I have found a plethora of jobs in Mexico on OCCMundial. OCCMundial is a staffing service and I know some of the jobs they list are real jobs, but was wondering if anyone has had experience with them or know anything. Gracious in advance


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GeoMex said:


> Im ready to move to Mexico, well almost. Im taking Spanish classes now and getting rid of my worldly possessions first which may take a while. I have found many jobs in my field of study in Mexico, mainly American and Canadian companies with offices in Mexico. I figured this would be an easy way to transition to Mexico and meet all of the income requirements if I need to. I havent done all of my research on which legal status to enter into. I'm leaning towards perpetual traveler. If I enter into PT status do I have to return to the US border to get it stamped within 180 days, or I heard someone say you can go south to Guatemala and get it stamped?
> I have found a plethora of jobs in Mexico on OCCMundial. OCCMundial is a staffing service and I know some of the jobs they list are real jobs, but was wondering if anyone has had experience with them or know anything. Gracious in advance


By "perpetual traveler", I assume you mean "tourist permit". 

Yes, you do have to physically leave the country, along with your vehicle if it is non-Mexican, every 180 days. Any border will do. You will get a new tourist permit. Generally, they don't pay much attention to how long you are out of the country, but it depends on the individual immigration officer and it may vary by his/her mood, which border and maybe other un-predictables.

It is illegal to work in Mexico on a tourist permit. A company that sends you to Mexico can provide the documentation needed for you to get a Residencial Temporal with permission to work.


----------



## GeoMex (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks Will. I am still confused with all of the ins and outs, but have plenty of time to research how to go about the move. I'll be going through old threads on here to help.


----------



## GeoMex (Mar 18, 2016)

There is so many different names for the same thing. I am assuming that perpetual traveler, permanent traveler, and a tourist permit are the same thing?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

GeoMex said:


> Im ready to move to Mexico, well almost. Im taking Spanish classes now and getting rid of my worldly possessions first which may take a while. I have found many jobs in my field of study in Mexico, mainly American and Canadian companies with offices in Mexico. I figured this would be an easy way to transition to Mexico and meet all of the income requirements if I need to. I havent done all of my research on which legal status to enter into. I'm leaning towards perpetual traveler. If I enter into PT status do I have to return to the US border to get it stamped within 180 days, or I heard someone say you can go south to Guatemala and get it stamped?
> I have found a plethora of jobs in Mexico on OCCMundial. OCCMundial is a staffing service and I know some of the jobs they list are real jobs, but was wondering if anyone has had experience with them or know anything. Gracious in advance


Aren't you putting the cart before the horse ?


----------



## GeoMex (Mar 18, 2016)

I am really surprised at how many jobs I found in Mexico online. Wondering how many of them are real or just tricks to get your email and info so they can spam you. I found a lot of jobs on a job search engine and then found out company names from there and checked the companies websites to see if the company had the jobs posted as well. I was able to confirm many of them, but sometimes they don't give you the companies name or the company does not have a website.


----------



## GeoMex (Mar 18, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> Aren't you putting the cart before the horse ?


How so? I'm doing all the research I can before I move. One of the companies I am applying to gives you an option of what type of legal status you want to declare.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

GeoMex said:


> How so? I'm doing all the research I can before I move. One of the companies I am applying to gives you an option of what type of legal status you want to declare.


You have nothing lined up - and yet you are liquidating your possessions ?

I think your previous post answered your own question.

Just for giggles - what field ?


----------



## GeoMex (Mar 18, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> You have nothing lined up - and yet you are liquidating your possessions ?
> 
> I think your previous post answered your own question.
> 
> Just for giggles - what field ?


I would rather have my possessions sold before I get a job rather than trying to get rid of them in time for my departure. I don't like to rush and when your serious about moving then why not start on what you can i.e. Getting rid of your junk. Field is Geo.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GeoMex said:


> I would rather have my possessions sold before I get a job rather than trying to get rid of them in time for my departure. I don't like to rush and when your serious about moving then why not start on what you can i.e. Getting rid of your junk. Field is Geo.


Geo = ????


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GeoMex said:


> How so? I'm doing all the research I can before I move. One of the companies I am applying to gives you an option of what type of legal status you want to declare.


Which options do they mention?


----------



## GeoMex (Mar 18, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Geo = ????


Geo is the study of the earth. Mexico is putting in 50 geothermal plants to create Clean energy (zero emissions).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GeoMex said:


> Geo is the study of the earth. Mexico is putting in 50 geothermal plants to create Clean energy (zero emissions).


Oh, geology. Thanks for letting know about this new project. 
Who is building these plants, the government or private companies?


----------



## GeoMex (Mar 18, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Which options do they mention?


Candidates can relocate to the area as a residential expat, or work a 20/10 FIFO rotation.


----------



## GeoMex (Mar 18, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Oh, geology. Thanks for letting know about this new project.
> Who is building these plants, the government or private companies?


A private company has gotten permission from the federal electricity commission.


----------



## GeoMex (Mar 18, 2016)

GeoMex said:


> Candidates can relocate to the area as a residential expat, or work a 20/10 FIFO rotation.


Is a residential expat the same as permanent residente?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GeoMex said:


> Is a residential expat the same as permanent residente?


The choices for living in Mexico are:

Tourist = tourist permit, not a visa, leave every 180 days and start over, cannot work
Residencial temporal = annually renewable visa for up to 4 years, can get permission to work
Residencial permanente = permanent visa, allows working, cannot drive a non-Mexico plated vehicle
Citizenship = naturalization by reason of residence or family


----------



## GeoMex (Mar 18, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> By "perpetual traveler", I assume you mean "tourist permit".
> 
> Yes, you do have to physically leave the country, along with your vehicle if it is non-Mexican, every 180 days. Any border will do. You will get a new tourist permit. Generally, they don't pay much attention to how long you are out of the country, but it depends on the individual immigration officer and it may vary by his/her mood, which border and maybe other un-predictables.
> 
> It is illegal to work in Mexico on a tourist permit. A company that sends you to Mexico can provide the documentation needed for you to get a Residencial Temporal with permission to work.


There are many perpetual travelers/permanent travelers working in Mexico as entrepenuers and or working online. Is it illegal to do so?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GeoMex said:


> There are many perpetual travelers/permanent travelers working in Mexico as entreprenuers and or working online. Is it illegal to do so?


Probably under the law both would require a work permit. I suspect many people work online without talking to SAT (Mexican IRS). Much of the economy in Mexico is "black" i.e. cash only and off the books. Lots of small Mexican entrepreneur businesses probably do not pay taxes. I think that would be a risky choice for a foreigner. Besides being illegal, it would be easy for some unhappy competitor to report the business to SAT and get the owner deported.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> The choices for living in Mexico are:
> 
> Tourist = tourist permit, not a visa, leave every 180 days and start over, cannot work
> Residencial temporal = annually renewable visa for up to 4 years, can get permission to work
> ...


Not really relevant to this thread, but an interesting fact none-the-less, if GeoMex was a world-renowned geologist (or renowned soccer player) he could get citizenship in two years I believe. Probably without speaking Spanish.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chuck846 said:


> Not really relevant to this thread, but an interesting fact none-the-less, if GeoMex was a world-renowned geologist (or renowned soccer player) he could get citizenship in two years I believe. Probably without speaking Spanish.


I didn't know that. And I am a world-renowned geophysicist (he says modestly). At least, world-renowned in my own narrow specialty.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I didn't know that. And I am a world-renowned geophysicist (he says modestly). At least, world-renowned in my own narrow specialty.


There you go - half way there - now make a significant contribution to Mexico in your field


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Generally, they don't pay much attention to how long you are out of the country, but it depends on the individual immigration officer and it may vary by his/her mood, which border and maybe other un-predictables.


True dat. Last time I renewed an FMM (tourist card), I didn't even leave the country, but rather strolled up to the border station in Cd. Acuña and requested they cancel the old one and give me a new one. It worked, but it's less chancy to cross back to the U.S. and waste a few hours waiting for a new shift at INM.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Probably under the law both would require a work permit. I suspect many people work online without talking to SAT (Mexican IRS). Much of the economy in Mexico is "black" i.e. cash only and off the books. Lots of small Mexican entrepreneur businesses probably do not pay taxes. I think that would be a risky choice for a foreigner. Besides being illegal, it would be easy for some unhappy competitor to report the business to SAT and get the owner deported.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but as long as the work is done on-line with clients/customers not in Mexico, and payment is made to a bank account not in Mexico, then I don't think that is illegal. I imagine many tourists these days remain connected to their workplace while on vacation, so technically they are working, but since it doesn't involve any business or payment in Mexico, it's not illegal. What about an author who spends several months in Mexico working on that novel? Again, working while on a tourist visa, but not illegal.

When it IS illegal is if it involves working for a business in Mexico or selling/marketing goods or services in Mexico. For that you need a visa with work authorization.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

ojosazules11 said:


> When it IS illegal is if it involves working for a business in Mexico or selling/marketing goods or services in Mexico. For that you need a visa with work authorization.


You've a good argument, but IMO it's still in the grey area. When Mexican burrocrats (anywhere for that matter) can't immediately figure something out, they'll guess...or rely on some personal interpretation and capriciousness. I'd recommend keeping a low profile on your economic activities while coming up with a vague but less grey explanation of your income. Authorities often inquire about means of support for long-term "tourists", unless they're of retirement age or appear to be trust-fund babies.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

perropedorro said:


> You've a good argument, but IMO it's still in the grey area. When Mexican burrocrats (anywhere for that matter) can't immediately figure something out, they'll guess...or rely on some personal interpretation and capriciousness. I'd recommend keeping a low profile on your economic activities while coming up with a vague but less grey explanation of your income. Authorities often inquire about means of support for long-term "tourists", unless they're of retirement age or appear to be trust-fund babies.


There really isn't any argument or grey area here. Mexico (unlike the US by the way) defines the work location as the location of economic impact. So, if you have an on-line job with a US company and US customers and you are paid in US dollars in a US bank account, even if you are physically located in Mexico, you are still working in the US, by Mexican law. 

Think of it as "telecommuting." Each day, when you start your work, you telecommute to your job in the US.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

dwwhiteside said:


> There really isn't any argument or grey area here. Mexico (unlike the US by the way) defines the work location as the location of economic impact. So, if you have an on-line job with a US company and US customers and you are paid in US dollars in a US bank account, even if you are physically located in Mexico, you are still working in the US, by Mexican law.
> 
> Think of it as "telecommuting." Each day, when you start your work, you telecommute to your job in the US.


That is what SAT told us a few years ago when we first got here. We walked in, sat down and explained our situation. Now I have no idea who we spoke to at the time - but she said - keep filing in the US - you have no Mexican income. In fact - we only have the bank's fabricated RFC thus far. I wonder - does any of that change if we become dual citizens ?


----------

